
RocketSkates R8 giveaway campaign on SproutUp - taoni
http://www.sproutup.co/product/rocketskates-r8
======
dang
A "giveaway campaign" does not count as a Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
jphelan
Your testimonials seem to be mostly people offering to promote your product.

